# Icons von Java Programmen

## deranonyme

Unter Plasma sind die Icons von Java Programmen die in der Kontrollleiste abgelegt werden völlig funktionslos. So kann ich weder Jdownloader noch die Ausweisapp Open Ecard nutzen wenn sie erstmal abgelegt sind..  Weiß jemand Abhilfe?

----------

## schmidicom

Das selbe Problem hat auch Windows mit dem anheften von solchen Java-Programmen und lösen lässt sich das vermutlich schon irgendwie aber ich persönlich würde eher zu einer ganz normalen Desktopverknüpfung raten.

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/deployment/webstart/running.html

Sobald du das Java-Programm einmal offen hattest machst du folgendes:

1. Starte das Programm "jcontrol" (entweder über konsole oder den krunner).

2. Klickst auf dem Tab "Allgemein" unter "Temporäre Internetdateien" auf "Ansicht..."

3. Wählst in dem neuen Fenster die Anwendung/en aus um die es dir geht.

4. Klickst in der Toolbar auf den schwarzen Pfeil, sollte direkt links neben dem roten kreuz sein.

Dann hast du in deinem Desktop-Ordner eine Desktopverküpfung die sobald der KDE sie in seinen Cache aufgenommen hat auch im App-Menu zu finden ist.

----------

## deranonyme

Das kannte ich noch nicht, hat mich aber auch nicht weiter gebracht. Die Open eCard App ist in der Liste. Ich kann Sie anklicken, aber der schwarze Pfeil zum erstellen des Desktop Icons bleibt ausgegraut. 

Das Problem ist auch nicht das Starten der Anwendung an sich. Wenn die Anwendung minimiert ist, und das macht Open eCard gleich  beim Start, dann kann ich sie nicht mehr reaktivieren. Das Icon in der Taskleiste bringt lässt keine Interaktion zu. Bei Jdownloader nicht das Problem, den starte ich nochmal und dadurch habe ich kein zweites Progamm sondern das Fenster des laufenden Prozesses öffnet sich wieder. Das wird aber bei Open eCard, wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen, verhindert, so dass ich da völlig auf dem Schlauch stehe. Dieses Problem existiert auch erst sein Plasma/KDE5. 

Unter KDE 4 gab es Kontextmenüs bei abgelegten Java Apps. 

Übrigens hat sich bei mir im Startmenü ein neuer Ordner "Java WebStart" angelegt in dem OpeneCard abgelegt ist. Start also kein Problem.

----------

## schmidicom

Ok ich habe es gerade ausgetestet und ja der Knopf wird ausgeraut wenn die Desktop-/AppMenu-Verknüpfung bereits automatisch erstellt wurde, aber dieses Verhalten lässt sich mit jcontrol auf dem Tab "Erweitert" unter "Erstellung von Verknüpfungen" verändern. Doch ich habe auch noch was anderes gefunden was eigentlich genau das sein müsste was du anfangs erreichen wolltest.

Sobald die Verknüpfung im AppMenu erscheint kannst du dort mit einem Rechtsklick diese auch als "Starter" zur Kontrollleiste hinzufügen und der "Starter" funktioniert sogar.

----------

## deranonyme

Ja, das was du beschreibst funktioniert. Das hatte ich aber auch schon. Wenn ich jetzt Open eCard starte passiert das was auch passiert wenn ich es aus der App selbst starte. Es iconifiziert sich sofort und liegt dann im Systemabschnitt und ist ein nicht ansprechbares Icon. Wenn du das testen willst versuche es vielleicht mit den JDownloader. Der ist leichter zu handeln. Wenn du den über das Kreuz schließt legt er sich genau so in den Systemabschnitt und reagiert nicht mehr. Aber dort ist, anders als bei Open eCard ein zweiter Start nicht blockiert, so dass das Java Applet nutzbar bleibt indem ich es ein zweites mal aufrufe.   :Twisted Evil: 

Irgendwie muss das doch gehen. Oder sollen Java Applets unter Plasma blockiert/nicht unterstützt werden?

----------

## schmidicom

Das Oracle Java scheint tatsächlich etwas mühe mit dem Systray von KDE Plasma 5 zu haben und das obwohl bei mir "kde-plasma/plamsa-desktop" mit dem USE-Flag "legacy-systray" gebaut ist. An anderer Stelle im Forum wurden dafür schon mehrere Lösungen vorgeschlagen (welche das genau waren kann ich jetzt leider auch nicht mehr sagen da mich das nie all zu sehr interessierte) aber eigentlich müsste hier Oracle dringend mal nachbessern denn der KDE-Plasma ist nicht der einzige Desktop welcher dieses xembed aufgibt.

EDIT: Mit dem IcedTea Java reagiert das Icon im übrigen auch nicht.

----------

## deranonyme

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Mit dem IcedTea Java reagiert das Icon im übrigen auch nicht.

 

Dann stellt sich die Frage Java oder Plasma? Zumal KDE 4 ja ordentlich lief.

----------

